# New Kid On The Block



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

HI to all 

Iv been reading all the posts for a while now , and have been impresed on how every one trys to help .
So i have desided to join in on your conversations . Like every one on this forem i love archery , i live and breeth it every day of my life . Some of you Know me so hi to Bossie , phill and every one in that neck of the woods . 

Looking Forward to growing the sport together

ROB


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Rob. Have fun here.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome Rob.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Rob, welcome here. How is that Money Maker treating you.

Bossie


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Bossie my man

That bow is going to dominate the target market for a long time to come .
The only problem is that they dont give me enough arrows . That set that u shot with all robin at 30 yards + . It is unreal how that bow is shooting with a littel tlc and 1 or 2 minor ajustments .


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Wellcome Robert*

I am pleased to see that you are on AT.Now the guys would be able to get all the necessary technical advice!See you on Wednesday.
Philip


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome.

Pull a chair closer to the fire and help your self to another :darkbeer:

Gerhard


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

You are so right Phill Im allways game to help eny one no matter what bow they shoot . So if there is some one that needs advice or just an opinon feel free to give me a shout . 
Gerhard at 1pm im going to get 12 of the best . My first half day in years .


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome Rob, I have learnt so much here and you come to the forum with much to add, speak to you soon 

Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also from the other side of the globe a innig welkom Rob


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

welcome bud 
i hope u will have lots of fun and learn may new things here


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*welcome Rob....*

Nice to see more P.S.E people on board. I hope you enjoy the ride. Sitting on the side line is never quiet as much fun. Maybe you could encourage Michel and Carrie to join A.T its a great way of keeping in touch with whats going on in the archery world.

Again welcome.....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Robert,

Welcome to the SA AT

Need to ask why I did not see you at the weekend shoot????

Willie Nel
Nelspruit


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there Willie

I Unfortunatly had to work on saterday morning and that afternoon i had to attend a work Funtion . I beleave it was a verry nice course that thay laid out for the shooters . So when are u coming to say hi .


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Robert,

Ja, the course was nice, and quite a challenge.

Need a break, go and try it....

To watch the photo's go to www.cinrickphotography.com one nice looking girl took the photo's, man o man, but go and check out the photo's...

Willie


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Welcome...*

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:

I hope you have stories to tell and questions to ask:darkbeer:

We are one big happy archery family( kind of like the Brady Bunch):darkbeer:

Keep this sport alive:cocktail:

Bushhat


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

*Welcome*

Hi Rob,


Just a quick howzit and welcome to th AT SA forum 


Gavin


----------

